# Humble Indie Bundle #4 now live!



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 13, 2011)

​The latest rendition of the Humble Indie Bundle is here, this time with an even better line-up than before.
Pay what you want to recieve DRM-free multiplatform copies (inc Steam/Desura copies) of the following games:
Jamestown
Bit.Trip Runner
Super Meat Boy
Shank
Nightsky HD
And if you pay above the average, you get the following as extras:
Gratuitous Space Battles
Cave Story+
The money is split between the developers involved, the American Red Cross and Child's Play, so it's worth splashing out. Copies are giftable too, so I guess this comes in handy for those of us too lazy to get real presents.

* URL:* http://HumbleBundle.com/


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 13, 2011)

Its 4 not 3. And the URL is wrong.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 13, 2011)

King Zargo said:


> Its 4 not 3. And the URL is wrong.


thanks for the feedback, fixed now.


----------



## Taellon (Dec 13, 2011)

I have to say, this is an amazing bundle. Probably the best bundle I've seen yet. There were other bundles with good games, but this bundle seems to be loaded with high-quality titles. I gladly paid $5 for the entire bundle, and it was definitely worth it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool.
Bought for $20.

I hardly even play the games, I just buy them out of habit now, lol.


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 13, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> > Its 4 not 3. And the URL is wrong.
> ...


No worries. I got your back.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 13, 2011)

I shamefully paid my penny. I wish I could bump it about $10, but my PayPal is a tad dry at this point in time.


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 13, 2011)

i hate how the average starts out so high, i can't even afford it now.


----------



## corenting (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a good bundle, i love this website !

And if you missed the Voxatron Bundle :

http://www.humblebun...ft=EauShDGaxGvM
http://www.humblebun...ft=qsZNFF2pWwsx
http://www.humblebun...ft=aHqWPzUpNUYC
Too late


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have the cash this bundle deserves, so I think I might have to miss out on this one. (by choice, mind you)

This is one of the few bundles that I would feel like absolute shit for if I paid less than $5.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't donate to EFF anymore.


----------



## Ace (Dec 13, 2011)

Cashed in with 8.50 bucks. I usually pay pretty high for these bundles because they're so damn worth it!

Sadly, I'm still awaiting my confirmation mail. Apparently, their e-mail provider is a bit overrun with requests atm


----------



## impizkit (Dec 13, 2011)

jefffisher said:


> i hate how the average starts out so high, i can't even afford it now.


You cant afford $5? Shame.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn, that is one good bundle. Bit.Trip, Meat Boy, Cave Story+ and Nightsky are all great games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2011)

Eh, nothing worth paying for in my books.


----------



## Arras (Dec 13, 2011)

No Desura keys unfortunately. Not for me anyway. I bought it even though I already owned most of the games (I already bought SMB, CS+, Bit.Trip and NightSky), but if you don't have any of these games, there's only one thing to do. Buy it. The games are really good this time.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 13, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Eh, nothing worth paying for in my books.



Nothing appeals to you? really? This is a pretty diverse bundle.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 13, 2011)

Definitely one of the better bundles, unfortunately I couldn't muster above the average for Cave Story+. Still, nabbing Shank and Super Meat Boy is pretty awesome.


----------



## Devin (Dec 13, 2011)

Darn it. 

PayPal balance; $3.38

Now how to get a few bucks to get the extra games.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is definitely the better of the bundles that have came out in the recent months, but sadly I still buy them all and never play the games.


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 13, 2011)

impizkit said:


> jefffisher said:
> 
> 
> > i hate how the average starts out so high, i can't even afford it now.
> ...


$1.57 in my bank account i still bought it i just wasn't able to get the above average games


----------



## zygie (Dec 13, 2011)

Deserved more than my $5 but what the hell, only had $8 left in my free $10.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 13, 2011)

The new Indie Royale bundle just came out too.  Thanks for the link to this


----------



## raulpica (Dec 13, 2011)

Totally bought it. This has to be the awesomest Indie Bundle yet.

I mean, Cave Story+ and Nightsky? **** YEAH

(too bad I already had Super Meat Boy )


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, nothing worth paying for in my books.
> ...



I've played a lot of them. And not to mention, there's no point in me just donating a few cents to get the games I didn't play, because they lose money that way.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 13, 2011)

Just snagged them all great bundle.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 13, 2011)

bought it for $5 awesome to have best humble yet


----------



## Qtis (Dec 13, 2011)

All titles work on multiplat natively? SOLD! Been waiting for something like this for a looooong time with such great titles!


----------



## Nalmontes (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the greatest bundle I've seen, Normally I'm really cheap and pay 1 penny (and I have absolutely no money) but this time I had the money so I payed 5 bucks

It was well worth it


----------



## iFish (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm going to buy this probably later today. Mainly just for Super Meat Boy in a DRM-free variant. I don't like Steam for Mac and hate having to use it.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 13, 2011)

OK sorry for slightly off-topic question, but has anyone here from the UK used Amazon Payments to buy any Humble Indie Bundle before? (Or anything priced in USD I guess) If so, did it all work out OK? I want to buy it, but I'm not completely sure how it will work - do Amazon convert the price to GBP to charge me or will hey charge me in USD and leave it to my bank to convert it before removing the money from my account?


----------



## prowler (Dec 13, 2011)

SifJar said:


> OK sorry for slightly off-topic question, but has anyone here from the UK used Amazon Payments to buy any Humble Indie Bundle before? (Or anything priced in USD I guess) If so, did it all work out OK? I want to buy it, but I'm not completely sure how it will work - do Amazon convert the price to GBP to charge me or will hey charge me in USD and leave it to my bank to convert it before removing the money from my account?


I've used Amazon payments, Paypal and Google Checkout (don't know if it's in this bundle though) for them.
They convert it to GBP before they charge you.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 13, 2011)

That's great, thanks 

EDIT: Purchase has been made  Some of these games are huge though. Probably won't be downloading Shank anytime soon.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 13, 2011)

This is by far the best bundle they've put up since the first one. Bunch of amazing games for $5 and change; been looking to get GSB, Cave Story+, SMB, and Bit.Trip Runner, and the only game in the bundle I already own is NightSky.


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 13, 2011)

Just purchased for $10, downloading on Steam now 

I still haven't played half the games from the last bundle... or that other indy bundle thing...But meh there's always a million games released around Christmas, these games will keep until i'm bored in the summer or something


----------



## Fluto (Dec 13, 2011)

Bought 2 
is it just me or is steam servers busy?


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 13, 2011)

mezut360 said:


> is it just me or is steam servers busy?



No problems here, games registered fine and maxed my connection when downloading (1.3 MB/s), been downloading everquest II and that's not had any issues during the download either.


----------



## redact (Dec 13, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I hardly even play the games, I just buy them out of habit now, lol.



hahaha, same
just went with $10 though because i already have SMB and i'm pretty much just paying for cave story+


----------



## Fluto (Dec 13, 2011)

mezut360 said:


> Bought 2
> is it just me or is steam servers busy?


oh it was a program blocking the connection ... carry on


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 13, 2011)

I seriously need a paypal account, this bundle is great :'(


----------



## BenRK (Dec 14, 2011)

But but... I need that money for gas...

Eh... whatever. My car can rot! Indie bundle get!


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 14, 2011)

MasterPenguin said:


> Can't donate to EFF anymore.



It's not EFF this time. It's the Red Cross.

Will pick up this Bundle soon.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 14, 2011)

Dammit, I really want an online payment account now. This bundle is awesome.
(and no, I don't have a credit/debit card)


----------



## Nujui (Dec 14, 2011)

Just bought 2 with the last 2 cents I had in my gift card after I spent 39.98 cents in steam gifts.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Dammit, I really want an online payment account now. This bundle is awesome.
> (and no, I don't have a credit/debit card)


Don't know about Canada where I presume you live, but here in Northern Europe Visa Electron is quite popular and can be given to basically anyone. Visa Electron can be made to act as a Visa card on sites like paypal (depends on bank for this) and thus it works. Have you tried that? (also it's free here).


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 14, 2011)

Just been trying to play Jamestown (not due it having James in the name... honest ) but cannot use 'vaunt' when using my mouse - it doesn't seem to be recognising the middle button.

Don't suppose anyone knows a fix? There doesn't appear to be a way to remap buttons, and i really would prefer mouse control over keyboard or 360 controller.

EDIT: Forget that, my mouse seems to be on the way out - just as well I should be getting a new one for christmas.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

Also for everyone getting the bundle: Use torrents and help the site keep the load costs at a nice level. Especially if you don't have a certain upload limit per month (currently at 250 KB/s at uni, around 1000 KB/s at home)


----------



## Cyan (Dec 14, 2011)

This is the first bundle I'm interested to buy 
I don't know all the games, but I'm interested by CaveStory and NisghtSky.
The Shootem'up seems fun.

Wasn't CaveStory+ announced on steam only?
I can launch all the games without a steam account, right?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate China. I'm overseas over here right now and I believe part of the transaction process is blocked. Otherwise I would've fully supported the cause by paying above the average price. :\


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

Cyan said:


> I can launch all the games without a steam account, right?


Yes. You just get free steam vouchers for all the games when you buy them. Downloading them is also possible via Direct Download and Torrents. Also DRM-FREE!



Spoiler


----------



## Cyan (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah, torrents are individual, not all the bundle in one torrent?
We can (re)download them anytime?

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah they're all individual and are kept online for as long as possible (ie. as long as the company is going?). The torrents also have web seeds so in case that no one is downloading, you'll be able to download from the site.



> Thanks for purchasing the Humble Indie Bundle #4!  To access your DRM-free copies of all of the games on any platform, just follow this link: xxxxxxxx.
> Please save this email so that you can download the games again whenever you'd like in the future.  We will keep your copies online at the above URL for the foreseeable future.  Please make local backups though, to save bandwidth.



EDIT: Sometimes posts with code seem to end up a mess. Is there anything possible to be done about it?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 14, 2011)

now if only my keyboard wouldnt suck... in super meat boy, i cant dash to the left and jump, it works to the right though.

same with cave story, where i cant jump and fire at the same time... gotta look into xbox controller adapter or whatever


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:


> same with cave story, where i cant jump and fire at the same time... gotta look into xbox controller adapter or whatever


+1 for using console controllers. I've ordered a PS2 to USB adapter and could also use the PS3 Sixaxis (Bluetooth). Apparently 360's controller uses radio waves, so that'd mean wired controllers? Help with the pain of having a laptop and gaming on it (most keyboards aren't the most ergonomic anyways on laptops).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 14, 2011)

i already paid for like 4 ps to pc adapters... 3 of them stopped working after vista, the last one never worked at all, so im going for the microsoft solution now. i think theres just a reviever you plug in, so you're still wireless


----------



## corenting (Dec 14, 2011)

Cyan said:


> Ah, torrents are individual, not all the bundle in one torrent?
> We can (re)download them anytime?
> 
> Thank you for the info.



Yeah you can redownload them when you want, even when the bundle is over.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 16, 2011)

clonesniper666 said:


> This is definitely the better of the bundles that have came out in the recent months, but sadly I still buy them all and never play the games.



same here, nowadays i tend to just buy them all, for some reason these bundles trigger a collect them all instinct in me...


----------



## Midna (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, got it. I gave everything left in my paypal. That is, $1.25
Ah well.


----------



## obito (Dec 16, 2011)

anyone know what the average size of these games is in megabytes?

My parents are real nuts about our bandwidth usage... i mean 30gb a month for 6 people is impossible really..

And i really want these games... nice last minute present for my cousins too...


thanks D:


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 16, 2011)

Dunno about Shank but the others should be pretty tiny. Like, 50mb or less.


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 16, 2011)

What extra stuff does cave story+ have?


----------



## Cyan (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought it.
Here are the download sizes for windows:




About the extra stuff in CaveStory+, I found this on Steam website:

Original (320x240) graphics and upgraded “HD” graphics
Remastered music as well as the original soundtrack
Mix-and-match new/old artwork and music!
Six new play modes (including Wind Fortress, Boss Rush and more!)


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 16, 2011)

wow they're way bigger than usual HIB games, lol.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 16, 2011)

Got everything for a fair amount. 

I'm gonna enjoy playing Cave Story again. And I have never played Super Meat Boy, so that'll be fun too. What an awesome bundle! =D


----------



## MasterPenguin (Dec 16, 2011)

obito said:


> anyone know what the average size of these games is in megabytes?
> 
> My parents are real nuts about our bandwidth usage... i mean 30gb a month for 6 people is impossible really..
> 
> ...



Cave Story: 49MB
Gradituous Space Battles: 251MB
Jamestown: 84MB
Bit.Trip Runner: 56MB
Super Meat Boy: 238MB
Shank: 2GB
NightSky HD: 128MB


----------



## obito (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks so much guys! I should be able to convince my parents now ^^

I'll edit if i buy it!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 17, 2011)

Liked the look of bit.trip runner and super meat boy, snagged this one.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 17, 2011)

I 100% super meat boy a few weeks ago, those who get that game should enjoy the amount of stress you will get from it.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not liking Super Meat Boy, it seems to refuse to do wall jumps half the time for me. I'll be sliding down a wall rapidly tapping the space bar and nothing happens


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm loving this bundle. Never played Cave Story before and I must say I like it. Definitely living up to all the hype and praise I have heard about it.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, I just remember why I prefer Console gaming :/

Cave story :


Spoiler: fixed



- It Doesn't work with a game controller (+keyboard at the same time) : 
1. The "Down" is not registering in game, but works fine in the menus!
2. The "Down" Arrow key is not working either. other arrow directions are working fine.
3. I can jump+press down to shoot bellow, but not press down to enter a door or make an action when I'm on the floor.
4. You can't exit the game (black screen).
- The "down" key is working fine when I use keyboard setting only.


It's fixed, it was due to assigning a button to an Analog shoulder button.
- The game is QWERTY only, it asks to press Z but it's W for me. Well, not a big problem as I don't have to press the real Z but W and X.

I thought CaveStory+ would be nicer, but it's just the WiiWare version which was already upgraded graphically/musically.
Edit: Well, at least there are 5 additional mods, and new level & ending, I'm sure the wiiWare version don't have them 


NightSky :
You are missing msvcp100.dll : ok, downloading it!
You are missing msvcr100.dll : another one? downloading it too :/
Procedure call _invalid_parameter_noinfo_noreturn can't be found in MSVCR100.dll : damn, what I'm missing now?   
It wasn't specified on the Humble website Requirement page!



Super Meat Boy :
Game crashed on first launch, and made Azureus crash too! (An error occured, blah blah)
Second launch (without Azureus opened) worked, but the game stayed on a black screen with a turning logo.



I forgot that computer games always need specific files, version, requirement, controller, calibration, conflicting apps, ....


----------



## SifJar (Dec 17, 2011)

Cyan said:


> Well, I just remember why I prefer Console gaming :/
> 
> Cave story :
> - It Doesn't work with a game controller : the "Down" is not registering, even on the keyboard, and you can't exit the game. (black screen).
> ...



For NightSky, sounds like you are missing Microsoft VC++ Redistributable. Find and install the latest version of that for your OS and the game should work.

I haven't tried Cave Story yet, so I don't know if I experience the same issue...

EDIT: Just remembered why I haven't tried Cave Story yet - I actually have, but it wouldn't launch because I'm missing SDL.dll...

EDIT: Got SDL.dll from here: http://www.libsdl.org/download-1.2.php and now it works  But I haven't tried a game controller.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 17, 2011)

ok, thanks 
I always "fixed" the applications needing these dlls by placing it in the folder.
I guess this time I really need to install the full libraries.


Edit:
It's working, and I didn't have to reboot 
Thank you.

Edit2:
The runtime installer was provided!
It's in the setup folder.

(I don't like keyboard control, but I'll try anyway, or use Glovepie).

edit3 :
this one is using AZERTY keyboard, but with QWERTY control A and S are not side by side.

If you need a controller, you can use Padsend (from homebrew bounty) on Wii and a Gamecube controller.
It usually works well in the games I tried (except cave story).


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Dec 17, 2011)

SifJar said:


> I'm not liking Super Meat Boy, it seems to refuse to do wall jumps half the time for me. I'll be sliding down a wall rapidly tapping the space bar and nothing happens



Well, that could be for two reasons.

1. You have a sticky space bar.
2. The game is lagging a fair bit.

If the game is lagging, lower the resolution in the settings menu (Should give you a fair speed boost). Keep in mind that this game is meant to be played with a controller so don't expect to fully enjoy it how you are. If there's no lag and your space bar is just sticky for some reason, buy a $20 controller and play it the proper way. Most PC games support gamepads so I'd say it's a pretty worthwhile purchase.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a controller, I just don't usually use it. My space bar is not sticky and nor is there lag. I will try it with the controller at some point, but so far I have only really run each game quickly to try them out.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 17, 2011)

I had none of these issues because I installed and played both with Steam (which takes care of the pre-requisites). 
The lack of controller support in CS+ is frustrating however :\


----------



## SifJar (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, but game without Steam > game with Steam


----------



## Cyan (Dec 17, 2011)

I tried to find if other users had the controller bug, but it seems it's only me having it 
It's strange that it works fine in the menu and the config changer but not in the game.

Instead I found there's a way to put Aeon Genesis translation back into CaveStory+ :
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2262257

Other patching instructions are also available.


Edit:
I assigned different buttons and it's working now.
It was due to the "auto assign" when L/R analog are considered an axis instead of a button.
I can play it now.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 17, 2011)

SifJar said:


> I have a controller, I just don't usually use it. My space bar is not sticky and nor is there lag. I will try it with the controller at some point, but so far I have only really run each game quickly to try them out.



Strange, I used the keyboard the whole way. The game is one of the hardest ones you will play and will require extreme timing and precision which can't be done with unresponsive jumps.


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

I prefer keyboard when playing Cave Story, playing with a controller is just so weird after getting used to the keyboard.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Can somebody get this for me....


----------



## SifJar (Dec 20, 2011)

FYI, it seems all/most of the HIB #3 games have been added to HIB #4 for everyone who paid over the average when they bought it (or pay over the average when they buy it now). Added games:

VVVVVV
Crayon Physics Deluxe
Cogs
And Yet It Moves
Hammerfight
Brings the total for this bundle to 12 games. All the extra games also include soundtracks. All for a minimum of $5.16 at the moment.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 20, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> The lack of controller support in CS+ is frustrating however :\


Have you tried something like Joy2key for CaveStory? I've been using it for that.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2011)

SifJar said:


> FYI, it seems all/most of the HIB #3 games have been added to HIB #4 for everyone who paid over the average when they bought it (or pay over the average when they buy it now). Added games:
> 
> VVVVVV
> Crayon Physics Deluxe
> ...


Whoa! This is Christmas


----------



## YayMii (Dec 21, 2011)

I got the bundle with all of the bonuses (awesome), and I was pleasantly surprised to hear that HIB 3 just got included. Now I finally have a legit copy of VVVVVV  Great game.

My only complaints with this bundle is that the latest update for Cave Story+ (which was supposed to add an option to use the 3DS soundtrack) managed to murder the executable for the OSX version of the game, which makes me sad (I'm forced to install it on my Windows partition, which is almost full, or wait for another update). That and the fact that Shank, NightSky, and Hammerfight don't have Steam OSX versions.

EDIT: It seems that Steam fixed the OSX version. However, the way they fixed it was by reverting to an older version, so Mac users don't get the 3DS soundtrack yet. B'aww.


----------

